# Weaning off Phenobarbitol



## ChewyandMilo (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi!
Chewy has been on PB for over a year and a half. He first was started out on 2.5ml twice a day. Since he has not had a seizure since his very first dose, the vet agreed we could lower his dose little by little. His last blood test showed the levels in his blood were low. He is down to .03ml once at night. The vet said the 2.5ml was the minimum dose to stop seizures, and if he's not having them now at this dose, he might have outgrown it. He said we could try and stop it all together and see what happens. There have been nights when a dose was forgotten and he has been fine. Does anyone have experience with this? I would hate to stop and then he starts having seizures again when it finally clears his system. Has anyone had or has heard of outgrowing seizures? Any thoughts or comments appreciated, Thanks!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

My previous chi had seizures. He went on pb and was great. After a year symptom free, the vet started weaning him off of it, with the understanding that if her had another seizure he would be back on it. We weaned him off super slowly and he never had another seizure. I don't know if he outgrew it or didn't have epilepsy but rather some isolated episodes. But they never came back, even years later. Better to try to get him off of it than have him on in unnecessarily, in my opinion. If he has an episode, at least then you know he really, truly needs it. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## ChewyandMilo (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks, I'm going to go to every other day for a week, then stop all together and wait and see. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I agree that it's worth trying to get him off. That way you'll know for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Maggie takes it,she has for the last year and a half.She started having siezures after taking proin.Then EVERY TIME we went up to the vet,she'd start again.The last time was so bad ,I was scared she wasn't going to come out of it!They finally had to give her valium,to get her to come around! seizures are scary!I dont know anything about them growing out of them or weaning the meds,maybe someone on her has some knowledge of that.But I do know everytime they have a seizure there is a "possibility" of brain damage.Maggie has not had any though,and she has had probably 20 seizures.Hope this helps.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I am goingh to ask my vet if I could try to cut down on Emmie's phenobarb dose. She has 'focal' seizures, not convulsive type. She sees stuff that's not there. The phenobarb is harming her liver. I hope I can cut the dose.


----------

